# Transmission Mods to Support 500 hp



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi All,

So, I've had my PBM 06 M6 for almost two months now and after reading some of the articles in this forum, I am already thinking about modding it.

My question is, if I were to go for a supercharger (say a Maggie) and a few other mods and get up to (or over) 500 hp, do I need to make any mods to the transmission to be able to handle the increase in power?

What other mods would people recommend to support this type of power (Pedders suspension upgrades?).

Thanks,

HSV.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

get a better clutch but i'd only upgrade after the one you have goes bad. after you get that nice and strong you should be ok until you do DRs then look at your axles. i hear the tend to give up the ghost at around 500 hp


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

All you need to do is upgrade the clutch. The transmission is pretty strong. My stock clutch was slipping pretty bad even in 4th gear at WOT. Now I have a Textralia twin disc clutch that's good to 1000 hp. It is way over kill for my application but if I decide to add more power I won't have to worry if my clutch will hold up or not. The stock drive shaft is pretty strong so there's no need to change it. Once you start running drag radials and hitting the track a lot, at over 500 rwhp, you are basically on borrowed time with your half shafts/stub axles holding up.

Depending on how you drive your car will dictate if you need to upgrade your suspension or not. All I have are drag bags and Pedders rear drag springs. One day I may upgrade to a full Pedders suspension because the stock suspension is just a little too soft for my liking.


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. That is a great help.

6Q, is this the clutch you had described?

http://textralia.com.au/index2.cfm

Did you get it shipped from Australia?

Are the Chilton manuals the best reference for the 06 M6 GTO?

Thanks,

HSV.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

hsv said:


> Thanks for the info guys. That is a great help.
> 
> 6Q, is this the clutch you had described?
> 
> ...


Check your PMs in a few minutes for details about the clutch. :cheers


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

yes you will need to get half/stubs and save you the trouble of getting towed:rofl:


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

It's not the horsepower you need to worry about, it's the torque. Manual transmissions are alittle harder on drivetrain parts. For cheap insurance add a driveshaft loop. From the factory M-12 T-56 are rated at 450lb-ft of torque but many-many folks have put alot more than that through a T-56.
For manuals peep this:www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=13470


----------

